#ubuntu-us-ga 2014-01-23
<honeybuntu> If I am running ubuntu 12.04.3LTS should I downgrade from 0.9? Compiz keeps crashing inadvertently right after a clean install (3 re-installs generates same scenario; Compiz closed unexpectedly due to error)?
#ubuntu-us-ga 2018-01-23
<Abi12> Hello..?
